# Sewer flies



## Apollostreet (Jun 9, 2015)

hello, 

About a month ago we had our bathroom completely redone. we put in a new shower, sink, toilet and tile floor. since then we have had an ongoing issue with sewer flies, aka drain flies. there is also a very strong sewer smell. we have city water and there is no septic tank. I am thinking that the wax ring didn't seal properly and perhaps the flies and smell are coming from beneath the toilet. we have had the bottom of the toilet taped up for a week and are going to replace the wax ring tonight. at first, after taping it off, the number of flies and the smell seemed to decrease but both returned about 2-3 days later. the flies are always on or around the toilet which makes me think that's where the source is. but if this is the case then how are they getting through the tape? is it possible that they are coming from the shower or sink eventhough both are new? I did the scotch tape trick over both those drains and left it there overnight and there were no flies stuck in it. any insight that anyone has on this matter would be greatly appreciated. thank you so much!


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Dry traps or someone forgot to reconnect the vent pipe during the overhaul.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

run some water through it all, maybe during the remodel it wasn't used for a while and things dried up. drain cleaning gel works wonders too. might not be the toilet, make sure you run water through all the drains.


----------

